# Question about canning



## Listmaker (Feb 24, 2012)

I have a question for the master canners and dehydrators out there.
I was able to get quite a lot of potatoes, both white and sweet today.

I'll be doing something with them tomorrow but I don't know which method I want to use to preserve them 

The canned, candied ones sound wonderful, but I also like the idea of having a bucket of dehydrated sweet potatoes in the pantry.

I've never dehydrated or canned any type of potato, so I'm sort of stuck about what to do.

If you had 40 pounds of white and 30 of sweet, what would you do?

Thanks!!


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

both...i like having canned ,so all i have  to do is open a jar.but like you i want a bucket of dehydrated ones too.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm sure Davarm has some much more creative ideas than I do. 

But for me, I love having dehydrated potato slices. Except for tiny baby potatoes - the ones from the garden that are only 1/2" or 3/4" around. Those I like to can (I don't bother skinning them) - for a quick treat they can be drained, spread in a casserole dish, add a cheese sauce and bacon bits, and warm it up - yum!


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I would can them up. I have not done sweet taters. We don't eat them so, no use canning them.


----------

